# Shake vs Whole Food



## Tb1836 (Mar 6, 2017)

So I'm new here but figure I'll throw this out. I workout at 4:30 - 6:30 or 6:00 a.m. Monday through Friday. Tuesday and Thursday being cardio those days I don't eat before and do HIIT class. Right now I'm still fat. Eating clean. Monday Wednesday Friday I'm eating three eggs 2 egg whites, oatmeal, and a cup of almond milk followed by BCAA drink during w/o. With that said I'm trying to get big but lean not puffy. Would the low calorie low sugar shake be a better option for me. Thoughts.

39 years old 
6'5"
275lbs
21% by

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2017)

You don't need to eat.  A tiny bit of protein wouldn't be bad but u just want something to make sure your metabolism gets in hi gear.  
Sometimes when not eating enough your body will preserve cals n you want to make sure it's ready to start burning


----------



## Tb1836 (Mar 6, 2017)

Whole food or a shake? Or don't matter really. Hell I could just eat a boiled egg if that's all you're talking.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Mar 6, 2017)

I work out first thing in the morning too. 

+1 for training fasted. This stuff helps http://www.scivation.com/product/xtend-raw/ ... I sip on it *during* my workout
Also guzzling a bunch of water as soon as you wake up and taking 3 or so grams of Creatine before you hit the gym seems to also help. After a good workout I don't make it much longer without eating, however. I figure I'm good as long as I eat an hour or 2 after working out. Real food always beats the shake


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 6, 2017)

I eat small amount of carbs first thing after waking...lift... and then eat my meal after i workout in the am.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 6, 2017)

I only use shakes in-between meals but I'm not looking to slim down


----------



## El Gringo (Mar 6, 2017)

can't help but finally ask. when people say they have a cup of oatmeal... do they really just eat oatmeal plain with no sweetener? I mean i sweeten mine with vanilla whey powder, but are there really this many people lacking taste buds?


----------



## Tb1836 (Mar 6, 2017)

There is a nutrition program with the HIIT class but it's very hippie. Zero carbs and I don't believe that will be what I need either. I know all people and all peoples goals are different but I feel there is a good baseline to follow.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 6, 2017)

El Gringo said:


> can't help but finally ask. when people say they have a cup of oatmeal... do they really just eat oatmeal plain with no sweetener? I mean i sweeten mine with vanilla whey powder, but are there really this many people lacking taste buds?



Oatmeal is one of the very few foods I just cant do. If I had a dollar for every time I sat down in front of a bowl of oatmeal and said "ok, this time im going to eat this" then got up and threw it away, Id be rich. Its like eating soggy cardboard. 

So what I have done for a few years now is if I need the extra carbs, I throw the oats in a vitamix, turn it into dust then throw it in a protein shake. That is literally the only way I can get them down without gagging.


----------



## Rip (Mar 6, 2017)

When 3 hours has passed, the priority for me is to get my protein, in any form. Food, bar, shake, clear liquid, etc.  
It doesn't matter. What matters is preventing catabolism



Tb1836 said:


> So I'm new here but figure I'll throw this out. I workout at 4:30 - 6:30 or 6:00 a.m. Monday through Friday. Tuesday and Thursday being cardio those days I don't eat before and do HIIT class. Right now I'm still fat. Eating clean. Monday Wednesday Friday I'm eating three eggs 2 egg whites, oatmeal, and a cup of almond milk followed by BCAA drink during w/o. With that said I'm trying to get big but lean not puffy. Would the low calorie low sugar shake be a better option for me. Thoughts.
> 
> 39 years old
> 6'5"
> ...


----------



## Rip (Mar 6, 2017)

Using vanilla whey makes it a complete meal. I use stevia, or sucralose if that's all I have. I also use smart balance and sometimes I use milk.  I might add cinnamon. 
I also include protein in some form...usually a shake.



El Gringo said:


> can't help but finally ask. when people say they have a cup of oatmeal... do they really just eat oatmeal plain with no sweetener? I mean i sweeten mine with vanilla whey powder, but are there really this many people lacking taste buds?


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 6, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> I can get them down without gagging.



That's what she said


----------



## stonetag (Mar 6, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Oatmeal is one of the very few foods I just cant do. If I had a dollar for every time I sat down in front of a bowl of oatmeal and said "ok, this time im going to eat this" then got up and threw it away, Id be rich. Its like eating soggy cardboard.
> 
> So what I have done for a few years now is if I need the extra carbs, I throw the oats in a vitamix, turn it into dust then throw it in a protein shake. That is literally the only way I can get them down without gagging.



I'm not sure anybody sits down and eats a bowl of plain oatmeal, that is just brutal, but throwing some butter, brown sugar, honey, half and half, handful of raisins, now you got a high quality snack.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2017)

Holy shit there is a lot of Broscience up in this bitch.

To the OP it doesn't matter what you eat when you wake up before hitting the gym. Just eat.  Low sugar isn't better than one with sugar. If you prefer a shake over food go for it.

Also if you eat meat that BCAA drink is a complete waste of money. Stop buying it. Drink water while you work out.


----------



## Dex (Mar 6, 2017)

Blending stuff up is easier. I do it with my eggs, oats, beans, PB, whey & banana. 2lbs in a 24oz cup only takes 30 seconds to drink.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2017)

stonetag said:


> I'm not sure anybody sits down and eats a bowl of plain oatmeal, that is just brutal, but throwing some butter, brown sugar, honey, half and half, handful of raisins, now you got a high quality snack.



I do but i put a half a banana in it


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 6, 2017)

stonetag said:


> I'm not sure anybody sits down and eats a bowl of plain oatmeal, that is just brutal, but throwing some butter, brown sugar, honey, half and half, handful of raisins, now you got a high quality snack.



I have tried everything, man. Every substitute sweetener, actual sugar, mixed berries...

I don't have a texture problem with food either which is weird. I guess in the end, it dosnt matter how it tastes, in my mind im eating hot, wet newspaper.


----------



## Tb1836 (Mar 6, 2017)

I tried splitting it up today and so far feel great. Had 3 eggs with spinach onions and peppers. Hit the gym for arms had a bowl of oatmeal to follow. Felt better w/o the carbs prior to gym.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 6, 2017)

Tb1836 said:


> So I'm new here but figure I'll throw this out. I workout at 4:30 - 6:30 or 6:00 a.m. Monday through Friday. Tuesday and Thursday being cardio those days I don't eat before and do HIIT class. Right now I'm still fat. Eating clean. Monday Wednesday Friday I'm eating three eggs 2 egg whites, oatmeal, and a cup of almond milk followed by BCAA drink during w/o. With that said I'm trying to get big but lean not puffy. Would the low calorie low sugar shake be a better option for me. Thoughts.
> 
> 39 years old
> 6'5"
> ...



1. Figure out your TDEE (link)
2. Hit your TDEE target for a bit using whatever works for your lifestyle, shakes and food are both broken down in into protein, fats, or carbs. Track your shit using an app like MyFitnessPal.
3. To put on weight, eat above your TDEE daily, I suggest by 500 cals to start.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 6, 2017)

Dex said:


> Blending stuff up is easier. I do it with my eggs, oats, beans, PB, whey & banana. 2lbs in a 24oz cup only takes 30 seconds to drink.



It takes 15 seconds for me to eat that.


----------



## Dex (Mar 6, 2017)

thqmas said:


> It takes 15 seconds for me to eat that.



Haha. I didn't even say the quantity, just the weight. It is quite a bit (1140 calories). 100g of oats 1 cup of beans etc. That slows me down when I try to eat it.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 7, 2017)

Dex said:


> Haha. I didn't even say the quantity, just the weight. It is quite a bit (1140 calories). 100g of oats 1 cup of beans etc. That slows me down when I try to eat it.



40 seconds then.... but cant move afterward.


----------



## Rip (Mar 11, 2017)

3 whole eggs is only 18 grams of protein. If you're eating 6 meals per day, you'll miss your daily requirement. 
You would have to overcompensate with other meals. 6 meals of 18 gms is only 108 grams of protein.

if I only had 3 eggs, I'd probably take a scoop of protein with it. That would give me 42 grams.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 11, 2017)

Shakes are for pussies!


----------



## PFM (Apr 20, 2017)

Rip said:


> Using vanilla whey makes it a complete meal. I use stevia, or sucralose if that's all I have. I also use smart balance and sometimes I use milk.  I might add cinnamon.
> I also include protein in some form...usually a shake.



Smash some berries into the oatmeal, just enough to cover that cardboard taste.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 22, 2017)

When I eat oatmeal, I eat the instant packets, usually 2. I like strawberries and cream and cinnamon and sugar. Its more of a dessert for me.


----------



## IHI (Apr 22, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> When I eat oatmeal, I eat the instant packets, usually 2. I like strawberries and cream and cinnamon and sugar. Its more of a dessert for me.



My best bud works at quaker, when they change over the line they can get whatever they want to take home, id said the one day i love the peaches and cream, and strawberry and cream instant oatmeal. Came home one day and there were two big garbage bags sitting on kitchen floor full of each lmfao. Then when we buy stuff thru him when Pepsico does their employee sales, its always huge quantities. Instant oatmeal-10lbs, pancake batter-case of 12, syrup-case of 12, etc....just overkill but so cheap you give extra away.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 22, 2017)

I drink a big glass of egg whites, eat a cup of oatmeal and a half cup to cup of fruit right when I wake up. Then have a protein shake and half a white bagel with some peanut butter immediately after my workout.  I mix in a good tablespoon of cinnamon in my oatmeal and it works great.


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 4, 2017)

I eat plain oatmeal with honey, do I like it? Not at all. I only do it because I know it will help me. 
It's gross as f***.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 4, 2017)

Gwynn said:


> I eat plain oatmeal with honey, do I like it? Not at all. I only do it because I know it will help me.
> It's gross as f***.



Me too,  but we don't eat for taste. Eating for taste is what got us in the position most of us are now.


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

Try putting a packet into a protein shake if the glaciers go well together. It's really good, only issue is you have to shake it before each sip because the oats settle at the bottom haha

Reminds me of CT Fletcher talking about how we don't eat for enjoyment we eat for the effects it'll have on the body


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2017)

sams740 said:


> Always i preferred the Dick



Yes you do


----------

